# Rain



## alettavos (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi
We had a sudden cloud burst this afternoon 28mm in 15 minutes. We didn't have time to bring the sheep in from pasture. Should I be worried about them getting so wet?


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 10, 2021)

No.


----------



## Childwanderer (Feb 10, 2021)

Speaking for wool sheep, they bear their barns on their backs. Mine have a free-access shelter, but they still head out to graze in the rain and do just fine.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 10, 2021)

alettavos said:


> Hi
> We had a sudden cloud burst this afternoon 28mm in 15 minutes. We didn't have time to bring the sheep in from pasture. Should I be worried about them getting so wet?


Where in the world are you located?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2021)

If you would put your location in your avatar, it would help when you need help or advice. 

Your sheep should be fine. Mine have the barn accessible to them or if they are in a pasture, we have lots of trees and they shelter there. If you are worried about them you can put up 3 sided shelters for them to get out of weather. What is your set up and how are your pastures arranged? How many, I guess hectares? acres? do you have?


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 16, 2021)

Over here. wales, it is VERY wet ...most of our local (wool) sheep have a fleece which is pretty much waterproof.

Newborn lambs don't tolerate cold rain, especially if there is wind, but adults....they laugh at it.


----------

